# Europe - The Band Gig Bournemouth



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone off to see Europe in the UK this month?

Just got my tickets thro' for their gig at the Bournemouth O2 Academy this month. Cannot F ing wait.

Under rated Rock band with a cracking new studio album out (Last Look At Eden).

Forget The Final Coutdown:thumb: (seems thats all most people know of them)


----------

